# Post your last Mac related purchase (With links to where you bought it and photos!)



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

What was your last Mac related purchase? Do share!

I just ordered a *Helmet Cameras @ GoPro.com*. Really cool looking device that I'm going to be doing a review on shortly as well. 










My brother-in-law took me to Rogers Centre in Toronto a couple months ago to watch the Monster Energy Supercross and they were advertised there. First time I heard about them and I saw some of the riders wearing them on their helmets. 

Later, I found their website with race highlights from Toronto all filmed with the little camera!!! Amazing!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFoyrmutdhw

Had to get one. Will be fun doing a review, going to get my mountain bike out and doing some jumps on a downhill bike park close by with my Brother-in-law.

Can't wait to get my hands on it. 

What's your latest Mac related purchase? No purchase is to mundane. What it a cable? A printer? A new Mac? Let's share. 

Post pictures, links, where you got it etc...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

A Mac Mini from right here on ehMac!









Well, I still have to get the EMT to the seller and actually receive it...


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I bought a nifty little D-Link mobile router. It takes my Wind mobile data stick and then sends that out via wifi. I'm pretty impressed with it, and wind mobile at the moment. After the summer is over and i'm back at home I'll keep this router as a portable router for hotels i stay at that only have wired internet!

So far a pretty cool gadget for $69. Its a shame the Airport/ Airport Express don't support 3g data sticks via usb


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

My brother-in-law and I both got the Go Pro helmet cam for Christmas (not sure how it's Mac related!??), and took them out west cat boarding with us in January. The advertised 2.5 hour battery life is a joke! And the video is reasonable, but not great.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> My brother-in-law and I both got the Go Pro helmet can for Christmas (not sure how it's Mac related!??), and took them out west cat boarding with us in January. The advertised 2.5 hour battery life is a joke! And the video is reasonable, but not great.


The product has full Mac support. You can use it with your Mac. = Mac related. 

Also, all the footage in the video above was shot with the camera. I know it's very slick editing, doesn't change the fact all the footage was shot with a camera that's only 2". 

I'll test out the battery claims when I get a hold of the unit and will shoot footage and post for everyone to judge. 

Lots more real video examples on their site.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

A power/backlight inverter for my recently acquired 20"ACD. That still hasnt shipped in a weed  (I meant week...oops)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chimpur said:


> A power/backlight inverter for my recently acquired 20"ACD. That still hasnt shipped in a weed


What kind of weed are you having it shipped in? Is that legal?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

ehMax said:


> What kind of weed are you having it shipped in? Is that legal?


The spray on green kind man! You know, like the truck in that Cheech and Chong movie 
The good sh*t dude!


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Bought a cable modem for my new teksavvy cable account. That's not very mac related, so before that a webcam for my htpc mac hooked up to my mounted flatscreen. I use row mote on my iPad to control it and plex for most content.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I picked up an eBoy GelaSkin for my new MacBook Pro. It's the third GelaSkin I've purchased, and I think they're the best way to protect portable Apple products!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Mediasonic Pro Box 4 bay eSATA enclosure. NCIX had a $99.99 special on a couple months back.


----------



## greydoggie (Apr 21, 2009)

Hitachi 1GB external hard drive for some of my saved stuff.


----------



## jimwww (May 11, 2008)

I just moved from a Dual 2.3 ghz G5 to a Quad 2.5 ghz G5 (both Late) and cannot believe the difference. 18 sec to open pshop cs3 on the 2.3 and two seconds on the quad. Everything is 'instant' on the quad. I should have done it sooner - I will be selling my dual 2.3 ghz prob this weekend.

By the way - I went to newer hard drives before I got the quad.. and it opened photoshop 60 percent faster on the dual- so don't underestimate how much speed a HD can add to your system.
I bought Hitachi 2.0TB Deskstar™ 7K3000 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive with 64MB Cache. (2)


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Magic Trackpad. I like.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

An iPad 2 WiFi & 3G, a nice leather Targus sleeve, and a bunch of RAM mounts and attachments to mount it both in the house and vehicle. Following that I purchased the Soundmatters FoxL Bluetooth loudspeaker. Real pricey but very good sound for such a small speaker.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Assuming the large amount of AA batteries my magic mouse goes through doesn't count, A 2TB WD My book studio. Once you go firewire it's hard to look back.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

MacBook Pro 2.66GHz C2D


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

A new (2011) macbook pro 13" i7 2.7Ghz 4G/128SSD that I picked up late last week from MacDoc.

WOW ... me likey. This thing is amazingly snappy and makes my older MBP look pretty bad. Apps launch almost before the first bounce in the dock is finished and it starts up in record time. Did some LightRoom work with it yesterday and have put it through some CPU heavy apps so far and again, WOW. Never seen a portable this zippy, especially something this size.

I'm just sitting at the airport on my way to San Francisco for a week but will post more details about my experience with this machine once the trip is done (or later in the trip if I have some time).


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Last Apple purchase: 27 inch iMac 2.8GHz Intel-Quad Core i5 with 16 Gb of RAM.

The first thing that surprised me was the screen, although I have a couple of HD TVs in the house this thing makes me feel like a dwarf at times.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

A SONIX snap on case for my 3GS. Been searching for a case like this for a long time! $6.99 at Winners including 2 screen protectors!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I recently pimped my Mac Mini to 750gb hhd with 8gb of DDR3


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool little keyboard for iPhone and iPod Touch:

SynthStation25 Keyboard Controller for iPhone and iPod touch


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jimwww said:


> By the way - I went to newer hard drives before I got the quad.. and it opened photoshop 60 percent faster on the dual- so don't underestimate how much speed a HD can add to your system.
> I bought Hitachi 2.0TB Deskstar™ 7K3000 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s Hard Drive with 64MB Cache. (2)


Be sure to check out this great article from our very own CanadaRAM,* The Fastest Disk Setup For Photoshop And Other High-end Production Software*.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

This makes for interesting reading! :clap:

More images and links please!  Either to manufacturer's web-site, or where else you bought it if possible.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Last Thursday I picked up the ASUS PA246Q LCD 16x10 monitor for my MBP 13". Purchased it from Canada Computers retail store for $469.99

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Display- ASUS PA246Q


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I just recently bought an Allan & Heath Xone 2D for use in Traktor Pro 2. =)


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Latest iPod Touch, 32gb*

and the beauty is I got the device ALL on Airmiles. Love watching movies and stuff on it.


----------



## WestWeb (Jul 11, 2009)

I recently picked up a 16GB iPhone 4 for work. Awesome device!


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Bought a dock extender for my kid's Nano to (hopefully) work on our Denon sound system with iPod docking from iPod iPhone iPad Cell Accessories | Dock Extenders Otterbox Bumper Apple Dock Sale | GadgetBoost.com. Seems that the Nano will not work in radio without the earphones connected. Hmmm no room when mounted so hopefully this will give enough room for the cable to be plugged in - then rerouted into the RCA inputs on the back side.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Oh forgot to mention the 64gigs of ram I picked up from macdoc last week!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Not sure if used is included in this, but I picked up another mac that had supposed water damage but turns out to work perfectly. 2008 macbook for $50 bucks!

Going to go for a magic trackpad though for work in the next little while though.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Chimpur said:


> A power/backlight inverter for my recently acquired 20"ACD. That still hasnt shipped in a weed  (I meant week...oops)


Picture posted!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Does my yesterday's purchase for my cousin count for her late 2008 white MB and for occasional backup drive use?

It's sure compact and quiet, and normally I would use FW units but the USB only will work fine for her use.

Airlink101 AEN-U25SAB 2.5-Inch SATA Enclosure plus a WD Blue 320 GB drive from a small local Sidney computer store.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

27" LED Cinema Display.


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

13" MacBook Pro from the refurb section on Apple site. For our daughter whose 14" iBook gave up the ghost after 6years of faithful service


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Spiderpodium for the iPad
Breffo - Lifestyle Accessories


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I've had a busy month of used buying.

Picked up a Mac Pro to replace an old iMac, then picked up a really old Xserve for the fun of it. Maybe a future plan for the Xserve but not doing much with it now. Then just picked up an iPhone 4 so I could give my wife my 3GS because she was complaining too much that her 3G was slow. 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Apple TV 2.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KODAK ESP 5250 All-in-One Printer three weeks ago:


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

andreww said:


> Oh forgot to mention the 64gigs of ram I picked up from macdoc last week!


How on earth are you going to use 64 gigabytes of memory???


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

DDKD726 said:


> How on earth are you going to use 64 gigabytes of memory???


Maybe create a "RAM Disk" and see how it works??? Just a thought...

For some suggestions see:
Create a RAM Disk in Mac OS X
MPG - How To Guides - How to Create and Use a RAM Disk

And maybe better than using an SSD drive??? Hmmm... ???

Remember the pre OS X 'RAM Disk' and various options sometimes available, but a 64GB 'RAM disk' in those days was only something one could possibly just dream of. ;-)


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

I bought a bunch of Macs yesterday. They were quite juicy.

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

iPad 2 with Wi-Fi + 3G 64GB - Black 

Downside is the delivery...
Available: 1-2 weeks
Receive it: within 7 days after shipping by Standard Shipping


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I purchased a bunch of things right after getting my new MacBook Pro. A couple of MacAlley 2.5" firewire HD enclosures and two 500 Gb drives. The enclosures were in Walmart of all places. Drives from Canada Computers. Also a logic board and inverter for my old PB 1400.

Waiting for an iPad to arrive from my local dealer ... waiting, waiting, waiting ... Darn, the factory blew up.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

greydoggie said:


> Hitachi 1GB external hard drive for some of my saved stuff.


They still make 1GB hdd's?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

applecare for the MBP.

kinda boring yeah.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

pm-r said:


> Maybe create a "RAM Disk" and see how it works??? Just a thought...
> 
> For some suggestions see:
> Create a RAM Disk in Mac OS X
> ...



Someone I know installed windows 7 in a 32gb ram disk, they have 64GB ram swell.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Just ordered an unlocked iPhone 4. A few days ago a Kindle for our older son. Last week a new power supply for my aging MacBook Pro.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> iPad 2 with Wi-Fi + 3G 64GB - Black
> 
> Downside is the delivery...
> Available: 1-2 weeks
> Receive it: within 7 days after shipping by Standard Shipping


Bah... I'm jealous! I've got iPad fever.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Bah... I'm jealous! I've got iPad fever.


Managed to find one locally (thanks, Lars!), now I get to play with it tomorrow too.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Bought an extra 4GB's of RAM for new iMac


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Bought a new hard drive for my Blackbook from Canada RAM. It's a WD Scorpio Black, 7200.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

ILife '11 for my hackintosh, aswell as a dock for my iPhone 4, and a 15$ iTunes GC.

-M


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Bought a new hard drive for my Blackbook from Canada RAM. It's a WD Scorpio Black, 7200.


How big?

Going to be buying one for my SAMSUNG soon. 

-M


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess a Slingbox Solo HD counts. I prefer using the "older" software instead of the website to watch.


----------



## The_E (May 29, 2010)

Just picked up an iHub 4 port USB hub. I love the blatant trademark infringement! :yikes:
I might pick up another one in black too.


----------



## grandbender (Aug 24, 2010)

*iPad holder*

My last Mac related purchase was an iPad holder for my vehicle. Works great with the Nav. Apps!!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Plus upgraded to 16GB of Ram via CanadaRam.com


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

The_E said:


> Just picked up an iHub 4 port USB hub. I love the blatant trademark infringement! :yikes:
> I might pick up another one in black too.


I love it


----------



## West Coast Boy (Sep 3, 2004)

Picked up a couple of iTunes cards while in the states, for our US iTunes accounts  and a couple of USB hubs and a few USB Drives I found up here on sale


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Heart said:


> Plus upgraded to 16GB of Ram via CanadaRam.com


*SIGH*... That is a smokin' iMac with tons-o-RAM!

Son.... I'ze jealous!  :yikes:  :yikes:

Very Nice! :clap:


----------



## badga (Oct 21, 2006)

27" i5 quad iMac from the refurb store.


----------



## mackarl (Apr 10, 2008)

*JUst Purchased Aperture*

I bought a new Sony mirror less A55 DSLR. It is great It is light weight, smallish and can you both sony and Minolta/Konika lens. Aperture is a great photo organizer and integrates well with the rest of the Mac world


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I've just ordered the iPad2, it will be my first iPad and I'm excited about it. Prior to that, my other purchase was the 2011 MBP i7.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> What was your last Mac related purchase? Do share!
> 
> I just ordered a *Helmet Cameras @ GoPro.com*. Really cool looking device that I'm going to be doing a review on shortly as well.
> 
> ...


Just got shipping notice that my GoPro should be here tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hurray, it came! 

Will get started on review!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm... ten days shipping from your order date???

BTW: Do they send you free samples of all the various gadgets and devices for you excellent reviews??


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm... ten days shipping from your order date???
> 
> BTW: Do they send you free samples of all the various gadgets and devices for you excellent reviews??


GoPro was purchased entirely with my own funds, it was not given to me. There was a faster shipping option, but I opted for the longer one as it was cheaper.  Still got dinged $20 for duty, but I don't think that's too bad.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

8 ipad2's.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

ehMax said:


> GoPro was purchased entirely with my own funds, it was not given to me. There was a faster shipping option, but I opted for the longer one as it was cheaper.  Still got dinged $20 for duty, but I don't think that's too bad.


Well, I for one would suggest that all the suppliers of all the devices you've purchased and done or about to do with your great reviews should supply you with a free unit for your use - and no returns required!!! Especially considering the coverage that that you have and can supply.

But why the $20 for duty???

Where did it come from and what happened to the "free trade" stuff that's supposed to be in place and to prevent such "duty"??


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

pm-r said:


> Well, I for one would suggest that all the suppliers of all the devices you've purchased and done or about to do with your great reviews should supply you with a free unit for your use - and no returns required!!! Especially considering the coverage that that you have and can supply.
> 
> But why the $20 for duty???
> 
> Where did it come from and what happened to the "free trade" stuff that's supposed to be in place and to prevent such "duty"??


As much as possible, I would like to get products where I'm free to say whatever I want about the product, both good and bad. Some companies have expectations when they send you one for free, that you'll just say good things about it. I don't want that. I'm going to be doing a lot of reviews on products and I want to slowly build trust that when I say I like a product, I mean I really like a product. When I don't like a product, I'll say why I don't like a product. 

In full disclosure, Elgato sent me the review unit for free, but they knew that if there was something I didn't like about the product, I'd say so. I said in the review, I was not a fan of the hardware remote that comes with it. It's not good. Fortunately, I think most people will end up using the software remote that comes on screen. 

Another vendor has sent me a bunch of stuff to review, but I told them upfront, that I won't necessarily give the products a good review. Of course I'll be professional about it, and give reasons why I don't like something and where I think there can be improvement. I'm not going to give a "This product sucks" comment and just leave it at that. 

A lot of items I review will end up as prizes. Some will stay in the arsenal. The GoPro for example, I specifically wanted as a second camera for doing video-casts. 

About the duty, anything you commercially buy in the States and have sent over to Canada is subject to duty charges.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info your philosophy thoughts.

And I guess that regarding the duty, that the 'Free Trade" stuff is just some sort of an oxymoron.

BTW: When do some of you 'Easterners' ever go to bed and sleep at a normal time??


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

ehMax said:


> About the duty, anything you commercially buy in the States and have sent over to Canada is subject to duty charges.


Not always, depends on what type of item it is and where it was made. They are all subject to some taxes (GST and/or HST, again depending on the product) and depending on how you shipped it possibly a brokerage fee. That's one of the big disadvantages with shipping with the cheap method, is that lots of times they'll nail you with a brokerage fee for clearing the border and it totally nullifies the savings. Most times if you take the expedited shipping (for a few bucks more at shipping time) you save yourself the brokerage fee and at the end of the day it's cheaper in the long run AND faster to get it.

I used to review a lot of items as you're starting into doing right now Mr Mayor, and I was always very very up-front with the companies that sent them in that I would not be swayed by free stuff just to give them a good review ... if it was good I would say so, but if it was bad I would say so as well and almost all of them were fine with that -- there were a few exceptions and for those ones I just told them not to bother to send anything if they had expectations beyond getting their product reviewed (be it good or bad). Sadly most of the time with things like that you do have to give them back -- or at least anything that's expensive and cool


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> *Not always, depends on what type of item it is and where it was made.* They are all subject to some taxes (GST and/or HST, again depending on the product) and depending on how you shipped it possibly a brokerage fee. That's one of the big disadvantages with shipping with the cheap method, is that lots of times they'll nail you with a brokerage fee for clearing the border and it totally nullifies the savings. Most times if you take the expedited shipping (for a few bucks more at shipping time) you save yourself the brokerage fee and at the end of the day it's cheaper in the long run AND faster to get it....


Exactly the point I was going to make. However, depending on how it is shipped and how careful they are at the border you don't even always get charged for the taxes either. A while back I had two separate orders coming from OWC via USPS, one was valued at around $300 and the other around $65 I had to pay the taxes on the $65 order but nothing on the $300 order, so even on the taxes YMMV.

As for going the expensive shipping method to avoid brokerage fee's I don't agree with this. As long as you are using a commercial courier like UPS or FedEx you will almost always incur brokerage fees. In my experience the best way to avoid brokerage fees is to have the item shipped USPS, it is slower but there are no brokerage fees when it is shipped this way. I will not buy from companies in the US that will not ship via USPS as I learned the lesson the hard way by having to pay outrageous brokerage fees too many times.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

screature said:


> Exactly the point I was going to make. However, depending on how it is shipped and how careful they are at the border you don't even always get charged for the taxes either. A while back I had two separate orders coming from OWC via USPS, one was valued at around $300 and the other around $65 I had to pay the taxes on the $65 order but nothing on the $300 order, so even on the taxes YMMV.
> 
> As for going the expensive shipping method to avoid brokerage fee's I don't agree with this. As long as you are using a commercial courier like UPS or FedEx you will almost always incur brokerage fees. In my experience the best way to avoid brokerage fees is to have the item shipped USPS, it is slower but there are no brokerage fees when it is shipped this way. I will not buy from companies in the US that will not ship via USPS as I learned the lesson the hard way by having to pay outrageous brokerage fees too many times.


Here's the UPS statement on it. I used one of the options they list there all the time and have never had to pay a brokerage fee with it to date -- you pretty much just have to avoid the cheapest ground shipment methods to avoid the brokerage:

UPS: Rates for Customs Clearance into Canada



> *Entry Preparation Charges*
> UPS offers free+* routine customs clearance of UPS Worldwide Express Plus™, UPS Worldwide Express™, UPS Worldwide Express Saver™, and UPS Worldwide Expedited™. Use the chart below to calculate the customs brokerage fee for your inbound shipments.


And here's the Fedex statement on it:

FedEx - Canada - Brokerage Options



> Customs clearance is included with every FedEx Express international shipment, but you also have the option to use your own broker.
> 
> For FedEx® International Priority and FedEx® International Economy service shipments, you have the option of using your own broker for shipments to more than 120 countries, including the U.S.


(^^ in other words any FedEx Express International service gets free brokerage, but FedEx Int'l Priority or Economy don't (the cheap options). You either use your own or pay their (high) fee for using their brokerage.

Try it out next time you place an order from the US. Typically on a light order the difference may be only a couple of dollars more for the express options but you save on the brokerage. Most of them, when they do their own brokerage, charge an arm and a leg too ($20-25 even for a small/inexpensive item!)

I have been charged brokerage with USPS packages on occasion ($5) but most times they don't bother... I think the posties dealing with it just don't want to do the paperwork most times  I think that's why sometimes you pay tax and sometimes you don't as well.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

Also forgot to mention, if you have your own FedEx account and ask the shippers to put it on your account you won't pay brokerage for any level of shipping, that's part of the deal with using an account, free brokerage.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Here's the UPS statement on it. I used one of the options they list there all the time and have never had to pay a brokerage fee with it to date -- you pretty much just have to avoid the cheapest ground shipment methods to avoid the brokerage:
> 
> UPS: Rates for Customs Clearance into Canada
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the info mg and I will bear it in mind.... However, relative to the price of USPS, if you can wait, it is still much cheaper via USPS:

Here is an example from OWC for a $210 item....

USPS First Class Mail International Package (no brokerage fees, where you may or may not even pay the taxes): *$5.03*

UPS World Wide Saver (no brokerage fees, but you will definitely pay the taxes): *$44.64*

On a $210 item the difference in price at a minimum (depending on whether or not you get hit for taxes) on the final price is *15.6%*... 

FedEx International Priority is cheaper than UPS for "Customs Cleared" items (not sure if that means no brokerage fees or not) at $28.39 but even then, USPS at a minimum represents a savings of *10%* on the final purchase price.

Not to mention if I am not home, which I am not far more often than I am, I have to go to either the UPS or FedEx handling station which for me in my situation means a 1/2 hour drive in either situation, one way, for a round trip time of 1 hour at least. Whereas if I am not home for a USPS delivery I can pick up the package at my closest Can Post location which is 5 minutes away. So not only am I paying more for UPS and FedEx delivery up front it means wasted time and gas expense for the item....

So like I said, if you can wait a few days USPS is the way to go... hands down IMO.


----------



## SuzyP (Jun 4, 2007)

My last Mac-related purchase was iLife 11. The last one I had was '09 and I have '06 passed on to my Cube, to keep it in the family!


----------



## Rubble (Mar 4, 2007)

Yesterday I went a little hog-wild and bought a 21.5" 2.7GHz iMac and a 64 GB 3G iPad 2. My 5 year old MacBook will be retired, or at least semi-retired as soon as I transfer my data. I haven't taken the iMac out of the box yet, I still have some travelling to do before it gets to its semi-permanent location. So far the iPad is pretty cool. You never know I might have to back to an iPhone. (I had a little snit a year or so ago and went from iPhone 3G to Blackberry  )

Rub


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

I just got a brand new 17" MacBook Pro, arriving yesterday by UPS only 3 days after it left the factory in Shanghai, and I only chose the free standard shipping.

I configured it online, bumping up the processor to the 2.3 GHz Core i7, and getting the anti-glare matte screen. I ordered it with the default 4 GB of RAM, and bought 8 GB from CanadaRAM, which arrived a few days before my new Mac did. Popped the replacement sticks in, and now it really screams!

Also picked up a couple of Macally HD enclosures this week, a 2.5" and 3.5", both with Firewire 800. Great quality enclosures. I don't know why more places don't sell these, that I had to order them online. Love that they match my MacBook Pro perfectly.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I can't remember if the last thing I bought was the AppleTV or the Camera Connector Kit for my iPad. I bought them within a day of each other!

Unless the new Apple ear buds I bought count...


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






My latest purchase. Mostly for work but looks like fun!!! 

Watch the video past the short intro and you'll see some neat examples or look at:

iTunes link to the app which will eventually support the hardware when it's released. Interactive examples in the app.
VideoWarp for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation), and iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cap10subtext said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh!!!!!!! WICKED!!!!!!  :yikes:  :clap:

Must.... have....!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

My latest Mac (well, Apple) related purchase was the keyboard+dock stand for the iPad. I really wanted to see if one could use the iPad as a basic word processor, which you really need a keyboard and stand to accomplish.










The answer: Yes! I don't think I'll keep this, however -- I may just get a "regular" Apple BT Keyboard instead. The stand is very nice and all, and I like the iPad-specific function keys, but it doesn't work with a case on the iPad and I can see how removing the case each time you'd want to use this would be kind of a pain over time (even though our case actually makes it pretty easy to remove/replace the iPad).

I used iAWriter as the WP program, though of course there are many others. It's focused on making you _write_, less on formatting, which is a good thing. I find the focus factor is excellent, and this particular program can be set up to sync with Dropbox, so you can easily move texts over to a "real" computer for formatting or serious/complicated editing.

The Apple iPad dock/keyboard does have a nice feel, holds the iPad at an excellent angle, and requires no batteries (unlike a Bluetooth one of course). It can also be used to charge the iPad or run audio out to a stereo.

But for basically the same money you can just buy an Apple BT keyboard which will work with both the iPad and other devices. If your iPad case allows you to prop the iPad up vertically or in "typing mode" then that plus a BT keyboard pretty much duplicates the functionality without tying you to strictly to a desk (though a desk is still the best place for any serious amounts of typing). You won't get quite the same really nice angle from most cases, but good enough.

Another advantage of the regular BT kb instead of this is that the fixed dock makes this device more unwieldy to carry around. I've seen some nice cases for the BT keyboard, but even without one it fits in a backpack or briefcase quite easily -- whereas the keyboard+dock really doesn't. I think someone would look perhaps pretentious pulling out the kb+dock and iPad at their local coffee shop, whereas putting the iPad at its usual "typing angle" in a case plus a BT keyboard would look less obviously "I AM A WRITER WHO IS DOING SOME WRITING NOW."

Before I return it, however, one more test -- I'm going to put this in front of my wife, who currently uses a Mac mini to type online in various forums and Facebook and Livejournal. Let's see if this gadget can get her to ignore the mini and use the iPad for that sort of stuff instead.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Ahhhhh!!!!!!! WICKED!!!!!!  :yikes:  :clap:
> 
> Must.... have....!


I've contacted this company trying to see if I can do a review and get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Not exactly a purchase, but I'm backing a couple i-device related products on Kickstarter:

iKeyboard by Cliff Their - a tactile keyboard overlay for the iPad and iPad2:









Red Pop by Beep Industries - a camera grip / shutter button for the iPhone4:









Even though iOS 5 will use the volume button as a hard shutter switch, RedPop still looks like it'll make it easier to hold & shoot with the iPhone.

Cheers!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I've contacted this company trying to see if I can do a review and get my hands on one of these.


Ha ha! If you get one before me I'll be cheezed... 

Did you see the app yet? the one of the stadium getting demoed is amazing! KABOOM!


----------



## hya (May 16, 2011)

I was Windows-user and Switched to Great Apple and Great Mac and I'm so happy!!! 

My latest Mac related purchases: Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router and also Angry Birds Game' :lmao:

Now! I wait for Mac OS X Lion :love2:


----------



## a0rez (May 13, 2005)

I just bought an iPad 2. Waiting for it to arrive from Apple though. It's been hell! Should start it's journey to me on the 16th.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

cap10subtext said:


> Ha ha! If you get one before me I'll be cheezed...
> 
> Did you see the app yet? the one of the stadium getting demoed is amazing! KABOOM!


They are sending one over to me.  Mayoral power abuse.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Huh?? Is it my settings or the ehMac list police??

I was just about to post a reply to chrisburke's recent June 10, 2011 4:33:26 PM PDT post ..."Wow that took forever.. About 1.5 months after I ordered my black iHub it finally arrived.. ..." and it all went poof and not to be seen again.

Is it just me and my settings or...???

I was going to post the reference to another thread etc. http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/95085-ihub-here.html and was hoping they might have ordered their 'Steve Jobs action figure' as well. 

Was the recent chrisburke pulled for some reason??

Edit: And still no sign of chrisburke's post that I can see...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

enjoy the gopro ehmax! I have a drift innovation and love it. used it on ATVs and for hunting. awesome fun.

for me, I just bought a blackmagic intensity pro card and 2 WD RE4s for a raid.

i'd like to buy another mac pro, but i have a feeling new ones are forthcoming.

i need a beast of a machine for processing.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Pm-r.. I was just as confused as you were.. I don't know why they deleted my post.. Mods care to share why my post was deleted??.. But...

Wow that took forever.. About 1.5 months after I ordered my black iHub it finally arrived.. It's amazing how much they copied apple on it, even the packaging.. No wonder apple put the fire to them


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm typing this post on my new MacBook Pro. I also have a mStand coming on Monday as well


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

chrisburke said:


> Pm-r.. I was just as confused as you were.. I don't know why they deleted my post.. Mods care to share why my post was deleted??.. But...
> 
> Wow that took forever.. About 1.5 months after I ordered my black iHub it finally arrived.. It's amazing how much they copied apple on it, even the packaging.. No wonder apple put the fire to them


It looks like something changed and maybe the thread link and my notification changed some how, but your recent post is now at http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/95085-ihub-here-2.html

Just a wee bit strange change it seems...


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

pm-r said:


> It looks like something changed and maybe the thread link and my notification changed some how, but your recent post is now at http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/95085-ihub-here-2.html
> 
> Just a wee bit strange change it seems...


Now I'm really confused.. Your latest link seems to be a new thread about the iHub, that I didn't create.. I posted in the iHub thread that has other ppl commenting in it.. And THEN I posted in this thread saying it was my latest purchase.. Then it seems they deleted the post in the purchase thread, and created a whole new topic called iHub us here 2... hey ehmac bosses.. What the heck is going on??


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chrisburke, you posted 2 identical posts within seconds of each other. One in the existing *iHub thread* that has been around for a bit, and one in this thread about recent Mac purchases

This is the post:



> Wow that took forever.. About 1.5 months after I ordered my black iHub it finally arrived.. It's amazing how much they copied apple on it, even the packaging.. No wonder apple put the fire to them


To me, I thought the post was meant for just for the iHub thread and thought you accidentally posted in here, so I removed it. I didn't think that you might have want to included it in this thread as well as a "recent Mac purchase". 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I picked this up in the Apple store in Rideau Mall for my iPhone.










Apple Composite AV Cable - Apple Store (Canada)

It works well, I've watched videos and photo slides shows on a tv, still need to try Keynote on it. I'll be hooking it up to data projectors this week.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got my first iPad, the iPad 2 this week. I'm loving it, it is better than I expected and I can type pretty well on it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Any more Mac purchases as of late? Could include purchases made on the Mac App store? Anyone pickup Final Cut Pro X?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

My girlfriend bought me a 2nd Apple TV for the bedroom this weekend as a birthday present


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I just got an X-rite Eye-one Display 2 to calibrate my monitor. Ordered it from Amazon in the US, had it delivered to my son's girlfriend's house and he brought it home with him. Saved $100 over what everyone in Toronto wanted for it! 

Installing the software now...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

just got home with a shrink wrapped box with a 64gig ipad2 in it.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Probably my Late 2009 iMac 21.5 3.06 GHz Intel C2D back in June of last year.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

ehMax said:


> Any more Mac purchases as of late? Could include purchases made on the Mac App store? Anyone pickup Final Cut Pro X?


Yesterday I bought Memoires from the App Store for 14.99 (half price). Should be an accent mark over first "e". ( Spent too much time trying to figure out how to do that and gave up for now.) 

It is very very similar to MacJournal. Will play nice with Dropbox. I have only done a few entries but all is working as I wish. Fonts - inserting images functioning as expected.


----------



## mandclu (Jun 16, 2011)

*HDMI Adapter*

The last thing I bought for my MBP is a MiniDisplayPort to HDMI adapter. Have to confess, though that since I got a WDTV Live I'm finding that much more convenient for playing network media through my home theatre, but it's nowhere near as pretty as using Plex on my Mac.

If only Apple would make a Mini that was less expensive...


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

I just got my iMac today delivered. 

See sig.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

On Monday I'll pick up my Airport Extreme and the Applecare for my iPhone 3GS. The lineup at the UPS depot on Steeles was around the side of the building Thursday. I didn't feel like waiting 1.5-2 hours. Had I known it would of been this inconvenient; I'd of just went the an Apple Store.....


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

2011 2 TB Time Capsule that arrived yesterday. Ended up having to wait a 1/2 hour in a UPS line up that went outside of the building. 

Next purchase depends on Apple's releases. Lion or a new 2011 MacBook Air (perhaps both at the same time).


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Just ordered the 27" iMac - 2.7Ghz, i5 Quad for $1439 (mid-2011's now in the Refurb store). Considering I can still get $1000 for my 2.8Ghz 24" (gotta love Apple's resale values), what a spectacular bang for the buck. 

This will mean a solid performance gain right away, then as soon as I feel the need, I can jam 16GB of RAM in there (less than $200 now). A N D hopefully in a year or so, get a cheap-ish Thunderbolt 60GB SSD for the OS and Apps (for yet another speed boost). Mac haters have no idea what they're missing (*ahem*... Apple tax my ass), this is such a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## BcRocks (Jul 2, 2011)

just acquired a gen 1 ipad 64gb 3g, with all apple dock related accessories (camera kit,tv kit) and targus neoprene sleeve..............for $300 cdn, in mint condition


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I treated myself to an Apple Tv 2!

It's interesting, but my router seems too slow to steam anything.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

As I said elsewhere - I bought a 21.5" iMac at our campus computer store yesterday. It came with Snow Leopard installed (I got Apple's promo and the store threw in their own $100 gift certificate, woo hoo!). I was thinking of a Mac mini but I decided to get an iMac instead. I considered the 27" but after looking hard at the 21.5" I decided it's large enough to get the job done.

Though my iMac qualifies for a free upgrade to Lion within thirty days, I will wait until 10.7.1 or .2 comes out. I have used Lion and I don't mind it but I've never upgraded to a new OS version until it's had at least one update.

The iMac is much, _much_ faster than my old G5 dualie, as I knew it would be. Image processing & general operation doesn't feel like the computer is dragging a truck behind it. The screen is flawless and lovely but ouch, blindingly bright out of the box. I have it set at 50% brightness with the auto feature turned on.

I'm looking forward to using Logic Express 8 on it. I was using this software on my G5 and after Migration Assistant moved it over to the iMac yesterday I thought it wouldn't work as the G5 (obviously) had the PPC version installed. However Logic Express opened just fine on the iMac and Activity Monitor shows it as an Intel application. I'm not complaining, but WTF? How did it change from PPC to Intel?

I used the wired version of Apple's aluminum keyboard with my G5 from the day it was released. The wireless version that came with the iMac is nice but I miss the numeric keypad a bit, as well as the layout of the wired version. But I'll adjust.

Magic Mouse works well, very slick and nicely made. However I hope the next version is a bit bigger with a slightly softer click and rounder edges on top - it would be more comfortable that way. I'm toying with the idea of getting a Magic Trackpad in the meantime.

Next up: maxing out the RAM, and maybe a Time Capsule...


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

13-inch MacBook Air: 1.7GHz Core i5, 256GB solid-state.

In a sense, it represents everything good and risky from Apple. Locked down parts, but man if it isn't one of the best-designed notebooks. Very fast (it benches faster than the 2010 15-inch MacBook Pro it's replacing), solid battery life, and of course, it's mind-numbingly portable. You actually want to carry it with you because it's so unintrusive.

If I were to improve it, it'd be to make 8GB of RAM an option and to use an IPS-based LCD (it's a good TN panel, but it's still TN). An hour or more of extra battery life as "insurance" would help, too. But you'd be surprised at how little you miss FireWire (which you can bring back with an adapter) and how much you can get done.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

2011 2.3 Ghz 13" Macbook Pro upgraded to 8 GB of ram. I tried a Corsair Force 3 SSD with it but could never get it to work so it went back to the store. Using the stock drive for now. Lion is downloaded but I haven't installed it just yet.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Finally took the plunge on the Magic Trackpad. Was buying one for a friend as a gift and decided to treat myself in the process. My first Apple hardware purchase of the year. Love the 3 finger tap to drag option as it makes precision click and drag, selecting text, and drag an drop a cinch. I will still use my Magic Mouse with Better Touch Tool for certain tasks, and the trackpad for others. Came so close to getting an 11" Air today after playing with one for the first time. Took every ounce of willpower to walk away from the incredible little guy. Maybe the next refresh if the Reality Distortion Field doesn't get the better of me before then.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just purchased an 11" MacBook Air, i5, 4GB Ram, 128 SSD. Very happy with it  It's unbelievable how light these things are!


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Congrats Rounder! Let us know about battery life and overall performance when the machine is pushed hard. Really have my eye on the exact same machine. Right now it is more of a want then a need but I can see myself getting one by the next refresh. Enjoy!


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Commodus said:


> But you'd be surprised at how little you miss FireWire (which you can bring back with an adapter) and how much you can get done.


which adapter is that?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I just got an Apple TV 2 on Monday. Have used it a bit inn the last week, really like it and how easy it was to set up and everything. Perfectly compliments my new LG 47" LED TV!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Ditto here too, Bought an Apple TV2 for my second T.V.,
My second T.V. has HDMI, So it was easy peasy to hook up and enjoy NetFlix.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Just purchased (only a few minutes ago) the MacBook Air 11 inch: 128GB. 
I'm still in a little "shock" - daughter found it, called me - after talking with the salesperson in question, I told the daughter to grab it!! 
Now the wait for delivery late this afternoon - very excited!! 

(edit - to return post to original content)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

johnp said:


> Just purchased (only a few minutes ago) the MacBook Air 11 inch: 128GB.
> I'm still in a little "shock" - daughter found it, called me - after talking with the salesperson in question, I told the daughter to grab it!!
> Now the wait for delivery late this afternoon - very excited!!


Congrats on the purchase; those little i5 11" suckers are wicked fast - and fun!


----------



## 1move (Aug 24, 2011)

It just arrived  Still in the box waiting to get home like a little kid on Xmas

IMac, 3.4GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD, 2TB Serial ATA Drive, AMD Radeon HD 6970M 2GB

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I just got a new-in-box Mini, previous generation, and planning to get it set up over the weekend. New monitor, too!


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

2TB WD My Book Studio II FW800 to augment/replace my 350 Gb FW400 external as main file drive.

The 350 will be reformated and some day tryout Lion or whatever...maybe....

Canada Computers, $200 +tax


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Macbook Air usb-ethernet adapter in Beijing, for 200 chinese yuan, however much that would be in CAD. 30$ or so? Gotta love bargaining when you have 20 shops in the same building trying to sell you the same thing, can you believe some wanted to sell it for 400?????

Of course I could have gone for the cheap 60 yuan (9$) imitation adapter that ran on USB 1.1 and wasn't certain to be compatible with the Air... no thanks I stuck with the real stuff. The store I bought it from even pulled out a Macbook Air and connected it to their network using the adapter to show me that it would work, before I paid for it. All the others just wanted to make a quick buck compared to that one.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Just ordered an 8-gig upgrade for my late-2008 MacBook Aluminium via CanadaRam. It's going to slowly make its way here to Mexico in the hands of friends... so my Lion upgrade is on hold until the end of September...

Man, it's still so hard to believe that today you can get 8-gigs of RAM for $70. I remember the days....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I bought a one terabyte LaCie d2 Quadra external HD at our campus computer store last week, for backing up my new mid-2011 iMac. Decided to go with this model as the price was right, and I've been using one at work with my WinXP for four years now - it's been trouble free. Barely gets warm, and it's pretty quiet.

We'll see if my new one does as well over time; maybe it will and maybe it won't. In any case I will supplement it with a Time Capsule before Christmas. Redundancy is good.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Here is my latest, another for my little collection.
This sale from eBay was finalized the same day that the world lost S J.
I think it's a keeper.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

jamesB said:


> Here is my latest, another for my little collection.
> This sale from eBay was finalized the same day that the world lost S J.
> I think it's a keeper.



:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
For the Cube purcase...

 For Mr Jobs.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

X-Mini KAI Bluetooth Capsule Speaker.

I have the regular X-Mini and really like it, use it as my MacBook speaker all the time, but I am going to get a ton of use out of Bluetooth model particularly with my iPhone. Not the cheapest but half the price of Jawbone and others. Always blown away by the sound my X-Mini pumps out.


----------

